# Bunny toy?!



## Peneloppythebun (Mar 3, 2020)

Hi so I recently just got my bunny on Friday and she hasn’t payed any attention to her toys. She mostly just likes to eat, sleep, and explore. She has her baby stacker cups that her previous owner gave me and a treat ball but she doesn’t care for it. I even made her DIY toys from toilet paper roll but she doesn’t care for it either. I just bought some willow balls, willow rings, and a cat tunnel. I hop she plays with those because she doesn’t care for the ones she has. I even cut out a hidey house box which she did go. I can’t get her a friend yet because she isn’t spayed and the vet is booked til may so I have to wait to get her a friend and bond her.any suggestions?


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 3, 2020)

Your rabbit is adorable! Do you know her age?

You haven't had her but a few days so she's probably still exploring and getting used to her new surroundings. Once settled, she may or may not show interest in small toys. Mine seldom did. They preferred to explore large hideys, tunnels, boxes with doorways, etc..

If you are serious about getting her a bondmate after her spay, then you may want to limit her roaming space considerably for now. You'll need neutral space for bonding (some place where she has never set foot). Females can be particularly territorial and that can make it difficult for bonding if she "claims" her territory in the meantime. Whatever space you want both rabbits to share would be a good place to keep her _out _of in the meantime.


----------



## somebunnylovesme (Mar 3, 2020)

Your new bunny is probably getting use to her new environment and to you. For some bunnies it takes a little bit more time getting adjusted to their new environment . I'm not sure how close your new bunny was with the previous owner. Bunnies do form a bond with their owner and maybe missing the owner. It will take time. I wouldn't worry at this moment of getting your bunny a friend. It maybe too much stress for your bunny all at once. I would just let your bunny adjust to her new environment and to you.


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Mar 3, 2020)

@Blue eyes Thank you! Your bunnies are adorable to!She is about two years old, her previous owner had her for two years and never spayed or bonded her. I don’t have anywhere to really bond her besides my bedroom. Do you think I should just let her settle in first since she is still exploring and getting used to her surroundings? She had gotten a bit use to me she comes looking for me and she likes to sleep by me on the floor by the bed. She comes to me sometimes. She explores a lot before when I first got her she just went under my bed but now she doesn’t bother going under anymore. I do have a x pen for her it’s 4 ft tall. With her litter box and hidey house but she doesn’t even bother caring for it. She is also litter trained. But sometimes has like 1 or 2 poops come out from her litter box sometimes. But I always pick t up and put it in her litter box to let her know. also I think I’m allergic to her Timothy Hay is there an alternative. Currently using small per select.


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Mar 3, 2020)

@somebunnylovesme I’m not sure how close she was too but her owner said she had her for two years and she had her in an x pen and would let her free roam. Maybe she is getting used to me and her new environment. I feel so bad for her. Her owner was going off to college and she posted an ad on Craigslist it said free bunny to a new home. Litter box trained and very friendly comes with everything. I saw the ad and I just had to get her right away I didn’t want her to go in the wrong hands. So far Peneloppy my Holland Lop likes sleeping next to me she does let me pet her sometimes when she is sleeping and she does come up to me to sniff and nudge me and sometimes nibble and lick me.


----------



## somebunnylovesme (Mar 3, 2020)

You can use orchard grass or meadow hay. I would see how she is around other rabbits first by having her interact with other bunnies. She may not want a friend. I've experienced that in the past with a female and I had a feeling when I had her meet other bunnies she didn't want a friend. She also was spayed and I did try to bond her and it wasn't really successful. I tried a few different ways.


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Mar 3, 2020)

Peneloppythebun said:


> @ Blueeyes Thank you! Your bunnies are adorable to!She is about two years old, her previous owner had her for two years and never spayed or bonded her. I don’t have anywhere to really bond her besides my bedroom. Do you think I should just let her settle in first since she is still exploring and getting used to her surroundings? She had gotten a bit use to me she comes looking for me and she likes to sleep by me on the floor by the bed. She comes to me sometimes. She explores a lot before when I first got her she just went under my bed but now she doesn’t bother going under anymore. I do have a x pen for her it’s 4 ft tall. With her litter box and hidey house but she doesn’t even bother caring for it. She is also litter trained. But sometimes has like 1 or 2 poops come out from her litter box sometimes. But I always pick t up and put it in her litter box to let her know. also I think I’m allergic to her Timothy Hay is there an alternative. Currently using small per select.





somebunnylovesme said:


> You can use orchard grass or meadow hay. I would see how she is around other rabbits first by having her interact with other bunnies. She may not want a friend. I've experienced that in the past with a female and I had a feeling when I had her meet other bunnies she didn't want a friend. She also was spayed and I did try to bond her and it wasn't really successful. I tried a few different ways.


I’m going to try that because right now I’m suffering from allergies like my throat and chin would get itchy and I tried so hard to just deal with it but I can’t anymore I don’t want to waste her hay though but I’m def going to try Orchard grass and see if she likes it. And you’re right I don’t want to put so much stress on her because it’s already stressful that she is in a new environment knowing she was with her previous owner for two years. She seems fine on her own. I just feel bad and I wanted to make her feel at home.


----------



## somebunnylovesme (Mar 3, 2020)

Some bunnies do warm up fast than others. That is good sign that she is licking , nudging, nibbling and laying down beside you. It sounds like she is doing fine. Bunnies do get bored of toys or not really interested in them. You can try growing some cat grass (rye or barley) and she if that peaks her interest.


----------



## somebunnylovesme (Mar 3, 2020)

Peneloppythebun said:


> I’m going to try that because right now I’m suffering from allergies like my throat and chin would get itchy and I tried so hard to just deal with it but I can’t anymore I don’t want to waste her hay though but I’m def going to try Orchard grass and see if she likes it. And you’re right I don’t want to put so much stress on her because it’s already stressful that she is in a new environment knowing she was with her previous owner for two years. She seems fine on her own. I just feel bad and I wanted to make her feel at home.



It sounds like she made herself at home


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Mar 3, 2020)

somebunnylovesme said:


> Some bunnies do warm up fast than others. That is good sign that she is licking , nudging, nibbling and laying down beside you. It sounds like she is doing fine. Bunnies do get bored of toys or not really interested in them. You can try growing some cat grass (rye or barley) and she if that peaks her interest.


Yeah she is a sweetheart, and maybe she is bored of her toys. I just want to make her feel at home but I’ll give her some time to adjust and get used to her new home.


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Mar 3, 2020)

Also I tried feeding her a small piece of banana she liked it at first then she just didn’t care for it after but I do feed her freeze dried apple a small amount and she likes it a lot. So far I’m feeding her 1 cup of romaine lettuce with 1/2 cup of pelletes and 1 cup romaine lettuce with mint and cilantro. Any suggestions on veggies and fruits to feed her? I don’t want to give her veggies she isn’t use to because I’m scared she will get GI statis


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Mar 3, 2020)

somebunnylovesme said:


> It sounds like she made herself at home


She’s also an therapy/ emotional support animal for me right now and she’s been helping me a lot. My room is also a hay barn lol! Also would you recommend Carefresh or yesterday’s news? I am currently using yesterday’s news and I put a puppy pee pad under it with a wire mesh to keep her out of her poop. And hay I got her willow ball and willow ring and also a cat tunnel I hope she plays with it


----------



## somebunnylovesme (Mar 3, 2020)

Peneloppythebun said:


> She’s also an therapy/ emotional support animal for me right now and she’s been helping me a lot. My room is also a hay barn lol! Also would you recommend Carefresh or yesterday’s news? I am currently using yesterday’s news and I put a puppy pee pad under it with a wire mesh to keep her out of her poop. And hay I got her willow ball and willow ring and also a cat tunnel I hope she plays with it



I just use yesterdays news. I find it to be absorbent compared to carefresh. There are some people that use carefresh under yesterdays news which is kind of a waste of money. With how you have your litter box set up you probably wouldn' go through that much litter. I still would just stick with yesterdays news. You could opt into pine pellets. I find with pine pellets they bother my nose when my rabbit had peed on them and they had turned into dust.


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Mar 3, 2020)

somebunnylovesme said:


> I just use yesterdays news. I find it to be absorbent compared to carefresh. There are some people that use carefresh under yesterdays news which is kind of a waste of money. With how you have your litter box set up you probably wouldn' go through that much litter. I still would just stick with yesterdays news. You could opt into pine pellets. I find with pine pellets they bother my nose when my rabbit had peed on them and they had turned into dust.


Does the yesterday’s new hurt the bunny’s feet? I was afraid it was going to hurt her feet. I watched 101 rabbits and she has I think woodstove pelletes and then she puts Carefresh on top but then again I don’t really want to waste money so much if yesterday’s news is more absorbing. Also I change her litter box every two days so it doesn’t get stinky. But she is quiet a messy eater when it comes to her hay rack I made her. I put it right under her litter box and so far she likes it. She does eat the hay I have in her litter box but she’s prefers it in her hay rack. I used a dish rack to make the hay rack. It’s just a hassle to clean up after because it does get on the floor but I did put down a soft mat for her. And it is easier to clean I just sweep it up


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Mar 3, 2020)

somebunnylovesme said:


> I just use yesterdays news. I find it to be absorbent compared to carefresh. There are some people that use carefresh under yesterdays news which is kind of a waste of money. With how you have your litter box set up you probably wouldn' go through that much litter. I still would just stick with yesterdays news. You could opt into pine pellets. I find with pine pellets they bother my nose when my rabbit had peed on them and they had turned into dust.


Also do you have any hacks for me to save money with a bunny? So far I have everything like x pen,litter box, yesterday news, Timothy Hay, diy hay rack, her toys I got from her owner that she doesn’t bother with. Her water bowl and food plate. I mostly have everything I’m just waiting on critical care. Which is important. I still need to get her hair buster.


----------



## somebunnylovesme (Mar 3, 2020)

Peneloppythebun said:


> Does the yesterday’s new hurt the bunny’s feet? I was afraid it was going to hurt her feet. I watched 101 rabbits and she has I think woodstove pelletes and then she puts Carefresh on top but then again I don’t really want to waste money so much if yesterday’s news is more absorbing. Also I change her litter box every two days so it doesn’t get stinky. But she is quiet a messy eater when it comes to her hay rack I made her. I put it right under her litter box and so far she likes it. She does eat the hay I have in her litter box but she’s prefers it in her hay rack. I used a dish rack to make the hay rack. It’s just a hassle to clean up after because it does get on the floor but I did put down a soft mat for her. And it is easier to clean I just sweep it up



No yesterdays news isn't going to hurt rabbits feet. I've used it for many years had no issues with feet problem. 101 rabbits can afford all those frills. Do take care of your rabbit but don't be worrying about to living up to someone else's lifestyle or standards. You'll be putting a lot of stress upon yourself. 

You don't need care fresh. You would better off, shredding paper and putting it on top if you wanted to. How you have your litter box set up is fine. What I use instead of pee pads, (I find them to cost more money and plus my rabbit eats them) I just use brown paper or white paper to line my rabbits litter box. Using the dish rack for a hay rack is awesome idea.


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Mar 3, 2020)

You’re right! It did stress me out. I was literally on her channel and I’m like I need this I need that! And I’m like I can’t afford all of that. I was so worried because she makes it seem like I’m doing something wrong like I have to get all those stuff in order for my rabbit to be happy and I thought I did something wrong all the time. I would compare my set up and think am I missing something? I was so worked up in making it like hers and it stressed me out and I’m like why am I stressing out trying to waste more money when my bunny is fine the way she is. And that’s a great idea! I’m going to do that instead. My bunny doesn’t eat it but you’re right it would cost lots of money. Btw do you use a regular cat litter box or a enclosed litter box? sorry for all the questions just want to make sure and see your input on it thank you so much also you have helped me a lot I’m somewhay a new bunny Mom I had a bunny before but I didn’t know how to take care of it. I was really young when my dad got it for me.


----------



## somebunnylovesme (Mar 3, 2020)

My litter pan is a dish pan that cost me a whole 1.50 from the dollar and I have 4 of them. They also have cat pans for 3.00 at the dollar store. I wouldn't spend 30 to 40 bucks on an enclosed litter box. I have my rabbit litter's in his cage. I use the cage as a hidy house and for traveling. My rabbits cage door is never closed. I have a bunny room that is 70 square feet and its not aesthetically pleasing. lol


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Mar 3, 2020)

What?! That’s cheap! I also saw a cat litter box at the dollar store too and it’s actually durable and cute, she currently has a blue one. I’m truing to decorate her x pen and make it more aesthetically pleasing but right now it’s a mess lmao with her hay everywhere. My x pen for her is never closed either unless I have to run errands or go to work. She hates being in her pen even though it’s big she much rather be outside of it. they have cute litter boxes on chewy too. Do you shop on chewy.com? And what kind of hay do you use? Because small pet select so pretty expensive. But I seen that oxbow is cheaper.


----------



## somebunnylovesme (Mar 3, 2020)

I live in Canada Small Pet Select and Chewy doesn't ship to my Country. I just buy a 50 pound box of Oxbow Timothy hay. Some people thinks its expensive but it last me 7 months. It costs me more money and time to travel 2 hrs out of town and 2 hours back into town to get a 50 pound bale of hay.


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Mar 3, 2020)

Oh no! That sucks small pet select is okay. They have it on amazon but I find it to be dusty. Also this is off topic but is Canada infected with the coronavirus?


----------



## somebunnylovesme (Mar 3, 2020)

Peneloppythebun said:


> Oh no! That sucks small pet select is okay. They have it on amazon but I find it to be dusty. Also this is off topic but is Canada infected with the coronavirus?



Those who were in Iran who came back yes they were infected with the virus. But its not crazy over here.


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Mar 3, 2020)

There’s a lot that are here in America, especially Washington. It’s crazy everything is flying off shelves fast like hand gel, mask and disinfectant sprays also bottles water


----------



## somebunnylovesme (Mar 4, 2020)

Peneloppythebun said:


> There’s a lot that are here in America, especially Washington. It’s crazy everything is flying off shelves fast like hand gel, mask and disinfectant sprays also bottles water



I heard about Washington.


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Mar 4, 2020)

somebunnylovesme said:


> I heard about Washington.


It’s crazy the year just started too


----------



## somebunnylovesme (Mar 4, 2020)

Peneloppythebun said:


> It’s crazy the year just started too



There is a lot of things going on in the world at the moment. I rather not talk about them.


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Mar 4, 2020)

Same here, a lot of things has happened this year and I rather not either.


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Mar 4, 2020)

Anyways, this is peneloppy watching Lennonthebunny


----------



## somebunnylovesme (Mar 4, 2020)

Cute


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Mar 4, 2020)

somebunnylovesme said:


> I fixed it


Thank you!


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 4, 2020)

Bermuda hay and brome hay are another couple alternatives (along with the meadow and orchard mentioned by somebunnylovesme). If you are looking to save costs, you can try getting a bale at a local feed store. The bales are infinitely less expensive. Just see what varieties they have since it varies based on where you live. 

The cheapest litter is wood pellets (different than shavings). They don't have to be pine. I find them just a tad better than Yesterday's News for odor control. When I switched from YN, it took me awhile to get used to using less of the wood pellets. They absorb so much and I discovered I didn't need to use near as much as I did of the YN. Either litter is fine -- it's personal preference. A 40lb bag of wood pellets cost about $6 or $7. 

I have a page on my website about how to save costs (and on what):
https://rabbitsindoors.weebly.com/costs.html

I also agree that some rabbits do just fine as single rabbits. It sounds like yours is settling in grandly. She seeks you out and interacts, so it may not be necessary to get a 2nd bun.

You are right to be cautious in offering new greens. You can try any number of new greens (list at link below) but the key is to try just one type at a time and only a small amount to start. Try a bit. If she likes it, give her more of the same each day for the next several days. If her poos don't change, then she's good to go with that particular green. Do that with each new intro. https://rabbitsindoors.weebly.com/greens--veggies.html

What is her approximate weight? That determines the amount of pellets she gets.


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Mar 4, 2020)

Blue eyes said:


> Bermuda hay and brome hay are another couple alternatives (along with the meadow and orchard mentioned by somebunnylovesme). If you are looking to save costs, you can try getting a bale at a local feed store. The bales are infinitely less expensive. Just see what varieties they have since it varies based on where you live.
> 
> The cheapest litter is wood pellets (different than shavings). They don't have to be pine. I find them just a tad better than Yesterday's News for odor control. When I switched from YN, it took me awhile to get used to using less of the wood pellets. They absorb so much and I discovered I didn't need to use near as much as I did of the YN. Either litter is fine -- it's personal preference. A 40lb bag of wood pellets cost about $6 or $7.
> 
> ...


 Thank you so much for the links! I’m definitely going to look into it! She is about 4 pounds. And I’ll definitely look into wood pellets! Yeah I find with yesterday’s news is that I still smell order a bit I’m not sure if it’s the hay or the litter because I do clean it every other day or two days. So far I have introduced her to cilantro and mint and she seems to do perfectly fine with it I do monitor her poop and it’s fine. How much pellets should I give her since she is four pounds? I was thinking of not feeding her pellets anymore because I read it’s best to just feed vegetables hay and some treat but only occasionally.


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Mar 4, 2020)

Blue eyes said:


> Bermuda hay and brome hay are another couple alternatives (along with the meadow and orchard mentioned by somebunnylovesme). If you are looking to save costs, you can try getting a bale at a local feed store. The bales are infinitely less expensive. Just see what varieties they have since it varies based on where you live.
> 
> The cheapest litter is wood pellets (different than shavings). They don't have to be pine. I find them just a tad better than Yesterday's News for odor control. When I switched from YN, it took me awhile to get used to using less of the wood pellets. They absorb so much and I discovered I didn't need to use near as much as I did of the YN. Either litter is fine -- it's personal preference. A 40lb bag of wood pellets cost about $6 or $7.
> 
> ...


How often should I clean her cage?


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 4, 2020)

Peneloppythebun said:


> So far I have introduced her to cilantro and mint and she seems to do perfectly fine with it I do monitor her poop and it’s fine. How much pellets should I give her since she is four pounds? I was thinking of not feeding her pellets anymore because I read it’s best to just feed vegetables hay and some treat but only occasionally.



Cilantro and mint are great choices! They are safe to feed every day. That link given earlier lists more choices safe for every day (and a different list for those greens that are safe if fed less often). I grow mint in a few pots since it grows so easily.

As for pellet amount, if she's right around 4 lbs, she can go either way. I would think around 1/4 cup would be enough. I'm going to quote a kind of lengthy section from House Rabbit Society's site that explains more succinctly the balance between pellets, greens, etc.

_Because of several potential problems associated with pellets, some veterinarians now recommend that pellets be not only rationed, but rationed quite severely. Instead of giving the rabbit all she can eat in a day, a night, or a few hours, we have been considering the following amounts as maximums (Brown 1994):

5-7 lb of body wt. 1/4 cup daily

8-10 lb body wt. 1/2 cup daily

11-15 lb of body wt. 3/4 cup daily

There is evidence that small breeds (under 2 lbs) may require a diet higher in energy and lower in fiber than the larger breeds (Cheeke 1987, 324). Several foster homes have experienced digestive problems in* rabbits under 4 lbs *who were put on severely restricted diets._

_Once pellets have been reduced, it is equally important to make sure that fresh grass hay is available to the rabbit at all times, and that fresh vegetables be given in larger amounts than has previously been recommended (up to 2-4 cups a day). Actually, because of the problems usually associated with the overfeeding of pellets, some rabbits do better if they receive no pellets at all. Instead, they eat several cups of fresh veggies a day and all the grass hay they want. Other rabbits still eat pellets, but receive significantly less than the above amounts, with a corresponding increase in the amount of vegetables offered.
https://rabbit.org/natural-nutrition-part-ii-pellets-and-veggies-2/_​


Peneloppythebun said:


> How often should I clean her cage?



General rule of thumb is... if you can smell it, it's time to clean it. How often can vary depending on how the litter box is setup and how it is maintained. The way I have things set up, with just one rabbit (currently), I can go a week before the litter box starts to emit odor. The reason I can go so long is because fresh hay is put on top every morning and evening. This link explains in detail with photos:
https://rabbitsindoors.weebly.com/odor-free-home.html

On a totally separate note, I'd love to see more photos of your rabbit. She looks so stinkin adorable!


----------



## somebunnylovesme (Mar 4, 2020)

Blues eyes has a website with a lot of information on it.


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Mar 4, 2020)

Blue eyes said:


> Cilantro and mint are great choices! They are safe to feed every day. That link given earlier lists more choices safe for every day (and a different list for those greens that are safe if fed less often). I grow mint in a few pots since it grows so easily.
> 
> As for pellet amount, if she's right around 4 lbs, she can go either way. I would think around 1/4 cup would be enough. I'm going to quote a kind of lengthy section from House Rabbit Society's site that explains more succinctly the balance between pellets, greens, etc.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the information! I really appreciate it blue and id love to show you picture s of my baby girl


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Mar 4, 2020)

Blue eyes said:


> Cilantro and mint are great choices! They are safe to feed every day. That link given earlier lists more choices safe for every day (and a different list for those greens that are safe if fed less often). I grow mint in a few pots since it grows so easily.
> 
> As for pellet amount, if she's right around 4 lbs, she can go either way. I would think around 1/4 cup would be enough. I'm going to quote a kind of lengthy section from House Rabbit Society's site that explains more succinctly the balance between pellets, greens, etc.
> 
> ...


I also put fresh hair in he rlitter box morning and night and so far it doesn’t stink she’s pretty messy because she will sit in her litter box and eat from her hay rack but I think she sometimes prefer if to eat outside of it so it does get messy but I’m okay with it she keeps me on my feet oh and guess what! She slept in the hidey house I made her lay night so cute!


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Mar 4, 2020)

Blue eyes said:


> Cilantro and mint are great choices! They are safe to feed every day. That link given earlier lists more choices safe for every day (and a different list for those greens that are safe if fed less often). I grow mint in a few pots since it grows so easily.
> 
> 
> As for pellet amount, if she's right around 4 lbs, she can go either way. I would think around 1/4 cup would be enough. I'm going to quote a kind of lengthy section from House Rabbit Society's site that explains more succinctly the balance between pellets, greens, etc.
> ...


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Mar 4, 2020)

Blue eyes said:


> Cilantro and mint are great choices! They are safe to feed every day. That link given earlier lists more choices safe for every day (and a different list for those greens that are safe if fed less often). I grow mint in a few pots since it grows so easily.
> 
> As for pellet amount, if she's right around 4 lbs, she can go either way. I would think around 1/4 cup would be enough. I'm going to quote a kind of lengthy section from House Rabbit Society's site that explains more succinctly the balance between pellets, greens, etc.
> 
> ...


I normally feed her about 1/2 cups of pellets because I don’t want to over feed her should I just feed her 1/4 I always feed it to her once in the morning. She also likes calming music those 1 hour rabbit calming music she always flops and falls asleep to


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Mar 4, 2020)

Blue eyes said:


> Cilantro and mint are great choices! They are safe to feed every day. That link given earlier lists more choices safe for every day (and a different list for those greens that are safe if fed less often). I grow mint in a few pots since it grows so easily.
> 
> 
> As for pellet amount, if she's right around 4 lbs, she can go either way. I would think around 1/4 cup would be enough. I'm going to quote a kind of lengthy section from House Rabbit Society's site that explains more succinctly the balance between pellets, greens, etc.
> ...


I just read your info about litter box set up and that’s what I’ve been doing all along! Lol I always add in hay every 2-3 times a day for Peneloppy. Also I was thinking about getting this snuggle bun from Etsy for her. Also when should I groom and trim her nails? And how often? Once a month ? 
https://www.etsy.com/listing/779603...he-dream-rabbit?ref=shop_home_active_11&crt=1


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 4, 2020)

Peneloppythebun said:


> I normally feed her about 1/2 cups of pellets because I don’t want to over feed her should I just feed her 1/4 I always feed it to her once in the morning. She also likes calming music those 1 hour rabbit calming music she always flops and falls asleep to



Once she's eating that variety of greens (and if you see that she's eating about her body size in hay everyday), then you can gradually cut back on her pellet amount. I'd cut it back slowly.


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 4, 2020)

Peneloppythebun said:


> Also I was thinking about getting this snuggle bun from Etsy for her. Also when should I groom and trim her nails? And how often? Once a month ?
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/779603...he-dream-rabbit?ref=shop_home_active_11&crt=1



That's a cute bunny bed. With any beds like that, it's a matter of try and see. Some rabbits will chew and destroy what others won't. I've had rabbits be fine with a particular bed for months and then suddenly decide to tear it up. 

I seldom do specific combing of fur. I often just use my hand to wipe out loose fur during a shed. If it's really bad, I'll use a comb. 

Nails grow and get worn at different rates for different rabbits. When they got long, I trim them. To prevent cutting the quick (making the nail bleed) I follow precisely the instructions on this video. They explain how you use the clippers to put pressure on the nail before actually fully clipping. This way the bunny lets you know if it is too short. This also works with rabbits that don't like to be handled. (Use a table just like she does.)


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Mar 4, 2020)

Blue eyes said:


> Once she's eating that variety of greens (and if you see that she's eating about her body size in hay everyday), then you can gradually cut back on her pellet amount. I'd cut it back slowly.


Yeah I’m thinking about cutting it out slowly because she eats a lot of hay and I don’t think pellets are really necessary


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Mar 4, 2020)

Blue eyes said:


> That's a cute bunny bed. With any beds like that, it's a matter of try and see. Some rabbits will chew and destroy what others won't. I've had rabbits be fine with a particular bed for months and then suddenly decide to tear it up.
> 
> I seldom do specific combing of fur. I often just use my hand to wipe out loose fur during a shed. If it's really bad, I'll use a comb.
> 
> Nails grow and get worn at different rates for different rabbits. When they got long, I trim them. To prevent cutting the quick (making the nail bleed) I follow precisely the instructions on this video. They explain how you use the clippers to put pressure on the nail before actually fully clipping. This way the bunny lets you know if it is too short. This also works with rabbits that don't like to be handled. (Use a table just like she does.)



Thank you so much, my baby doesn’t chew on anything she doesn’t even touch cords or anything. Sometimes she would chew plastic bags but if I say no she will stop. She hasn’t chewed her blanket or my towel she doesn’t even chew my bed sheets she’s really well behaved


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Mar 4, 2020)

Blue eyes said:


> That's a cute bunny bed. With any beds like that, it's a matter of try and see. Some rabbits will chew and destroy what others won't. I've had rabbits be fine with a particular bed for months and then suddenly decide to tear it up.
> 
> I seldom do specific combing of fur. I often just use my hand to wipe out loose fur during a shed. If it's really bad, I'll use a comb.
> 
> Nails grow and get worn at different rates for different rabbits. When they got long, I trim them. To prevent cutting the quick (making the nail bleed) I follow precisely the instructions on this video. They explain how you use the clippers to put pressure on the nail before actually fully clipping. This way the bunny lets you know if it is too short. This also works with rabbits that don't like to be handled. (Use a table just like she does.)



Do you use the hairbuster? Also eBay is giving me a hard time I ordered critical care for her and it said it was delivered and I didn’t get anything at all. I need it in case of emergency


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 4, 2020)

Yes. I have the Hairbuster. 

I ordered Critical Care through Amazon in the past. (I've only used it for one rabbit in over 30 years of keeping rabbits.)

Some people have a more extensive emergency kit. This is what I consider to be the bare minimum:


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Mar 4, 2020)

Blue eyes said:


> Yes. I have the Hairbuster.
> 
> I ordered Critical Care through Amazon in the past. (I've only used it for one rabbit in over 30 years of keeping rabbits.)
> 
> ...


I have nail clippers so far, and getting the hair buster soon, critical care I’m getting in the mail. I have a huge carrrier,I need to get gas drops what’s styptic powder?


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Mar 4, 2020)

Blue eyes said:


> Yes. I have the Hairbuster.
> 
> I ordered Critical Care through Amazon in the past. (I've only used it for one rabbit in over 30 years of keeping rabbits.)
> 
> ...


Is this okay?


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Mar 4, 2020)

Blue eyes said:


> Yes. I have the Hairbuster.
> 
> I ordered Critical Care through Amazon in the past. (I've only used it for one rabbit in over 30 years of keeping rabbits.)
> 
> ...


They should sell oxbow critical care in pet stores in case so you can just go and get it


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 4, 2020)

The baby gas drops look fine. 

Styptic powder is what you put on a nail if the quick is accidentally cut and it starts to bleed. It helps stop the bleeding by acting as a clotting agent. Plain baking flour can also be used (so I've heard).


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Mar 4, 2020)

Blue eyes said:


> The baby gas drops look fine.
> 
> Styptic powder is what you put on a nail if the quick is accidentally cut and it starts to bleed. It helps stop the bleeding by acting as a clotting agent. Plain baking flour can also be used (so I've heard).


I never knew that thank you for all the info and everything!


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Mar 5, 2020)

Oh btw so while I was filling up my baby’s water bottle she end up chewing it.is t okay for me to let her play with the plastic water bottle? That doesn’t have water in it?


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 5, 2020)

Peneloppythebun said:


> Oh btw so while I was filling up my baby’s water bottle she end up chewing it.is t okay for me to let her play with the plastic water bottle? That doesn’t have water in it?



Do you mean let her toss about the empty plastic bottle portion? Sure, so long as she isn't able to bite off pieces and ingest them.

I'd encourage you to get a bowl instead. They are a more natural way to drink. Rabbits tend to drink more from a bowl- which is good! Plus the bowls are easier to clean.

I like the bowls that twist on to a clamp that is attached to the cage. (I use a 20 oz size)
https://www.petsmart.com/bird/bowls...-quick-lock-bird-crock-14053.html?cgid=400201


----------

